# Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?



## Windless (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Darf man bestimmte Pflanzen aus der Natur ausgraben und in den Teich oder Erde pflanzen ? Bestimmte Arten stehen ja unter Naturschutz, bloß welche, bei verschiedenen Internet seiten konnte ich nichts konkretes rausfinden.

Wär schön wenn einer Bescheid weiß.

LG

Robert


----------



## Doris (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Hallo Robert

Annett hatte letztens diesen LINK eingestellt. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anlage...e_der_nach_BArtSchV_gesch.C3.BCtzten_Pflanzen

Hierin findest du alle geschützten Pflanzen und Tiere in Deutschland​


----------



## Windless (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Erstmal danke für deine Liste.
So nächste Frage ;D Wenn ich eine Pflanze die nicht in der Liste steht sehe und haben will, darf ich einfach mit einer kleinen Handschippe hingehen, ausbuddeln und mitnehmen ? Will ja nix illegales machen. z.b. __ Schilf. 
Wär schön wenn mir jemand das sagen könnte.

MFG

Robert


----------



## unicorn (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

ich persönlich halte es so dass ich mir ein Pflänzchen aus einer größeren Gruppe raussuche, ausgrabe und mich danach bei der Natur bedanke.
Ich lasse auch immer etwas da von mir - entweder ein paar Haare, ein Tropfen Blut etc.
Das mußt du natürlich nicht!


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Servus Robert

Herzlich Willkommen

Ich würde keine Pflanzen aus der Natur entnehmen .

Stell Dir vor, jeder würde das machen ......

Ich denke die paar Euro sollten es Dir wert sein, die Natur durch den Menschen nicht zu stören .....


----------



## unicorn (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

lieber Helmut,

das heißt nicht dass ich jeden Tag "on tour" gehe und Pflanzen einsammel!
Bis jetzt habe ich im Wald 1 Schlüsselblume und 1 Türkenbundlilie sowie einen Ableger Walderdbeeren gemopst.
Alles hat sich wunderbar vermehrt - also war die Natur mir wohl nicht allzu böse; wär ja sonst eingegangen


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Ganz toll, Manuela!

Bei uns sind alle __ Lilien und Schlüsselblumen geschützt und das hat einen guten Grund - sie sind extrem selten oder sogar vom Aussterben bedroht.

Und jetzt sag nicht, Du hast ja nur eine genommen. Wenn jeder eine nimmt, war's das.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz schreibt dazu: 



> § 20d Allgemeiner Schutz wildlebender Tiere und Pflanzen
> 
> (1) Es ist verboten, 13. wildlebende Tiere mutwillig zu beunruhigen oder ohne vernünftigen Grund zu fangen, zu verletzen oder zu töten, 14. ohne vernünftigen Grund wildlebende Pflanzen von ihrem Standort zu entnehmen oder zu nutzen oder ihre Bestände niederzuschlagen oder auf sonstige Weise zu verwüsten, 15. ohne vernünftigen Grund Lebensstätten wildlebender Tier- und Pflanzenarten zu beeinträchtigen oder zu zerstören.



Ob es nun ein vernünftiger Grund ist Geld zu sparen und die Pflanzen nicht in einer Gärtnerei zu kaufen wird im Einzelfall ein Gericht entscheiden müssen. 
Man sollte nie vergessen, das wenn man Pflanzen entnimmt dies auf fremden Grund und Boden geschieht. 

Wer wäre schon einverstanden, wenn jemand bei Euch im Garten etwas ausgräbt ? 

Die Menge machts sicherlich und was man ausgräbt, eine __ Buschwindröschen wird keinen stören, aber seltene Orchideen zu entnehmen schon eher,


Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## unicorn (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

nein Christine, das sag ich sicher nicht.
Es ist ca. 4 Jahre her und damals wußte ich es nicht besser.

Ich bin eine Paganin und lebe mit und für die Natur - im Wicca-Forum hat man mir das so erklärt dass ich etwas dafür geben muß.......

ich werde in Zukunft nichts mehr nehmen ok?


----------



## Christian und Frauke (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Hallo Ela,
hier spricht ANKE,wenn es denn nur ein Ableger war und der sich bei Dir auch noch vermehrt wirds wohl noch gehen.
Aber nicht wieder machendie sind streng hier!


----------



## unicorn (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

*hoch und heilig versprochen!* :sorry


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Ja, das mag schon gehen aber nur wenn Du in der ersten Vollmondnacht nach der Sommersonnenwende vorher 12 mal im gegenurzeigersinn auf dem linken Bein um die Pflanze tanzt. Im Zeitalter von HIV sollte man auf Blutstropfen im Wald verzichten besonders unter berücksichtigung der Zeckengefahr und der Fuchsbandwurmes (Echinococcus multilocularis) 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Der war gut


----------



## unicorn (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber meinst du nicht, du übertreibst jetzt ein bisserl?
und ich bin keine Spinnerin die im Wald rumtanzt!


----------



## Inken (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Nee Manuela, das wollte Wolf damit auch nicht sagen, denke ich. Ich glaube eher, dass er dem Ganzen damit eine humoristische Wendung geben wollte, nach so viel "du, du, du ".
Außerdem ist die Frage


Windless schrieb:


> Darf man bestimmte Pflanzen aus der Natur ausgraben...


jetzt doch auch hinreichend geklärt und niemand muss sich hier verteidigen! Und wenn doch, stelle ich mich gerne hinten an!


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Das hat doch nichts mit Spinnerei zu tun. 
Durch den Tanz erzeugst Du magische Energie und lädst so den Ort wo Du die Sachen entnimmst wieder mit neuer Kraft auf. 
Das wird schon seit Jahrtausenden so gemacht und ist deutlich effizienter als Blutstropfen oder Haare 

Wuzzel


----------



## Inken (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Wolf... :haue3


----------



## rumble (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Hallo,

wisst ihr was? Das alles ist für mich Heuchelei! Hat jemand von
euch mal ein Satellitenbild von Deutschland gesehen? Hat jemand
mal aus dem Fenster gesehen, wenn er mit dem Auto durch die
"Natur" fährt? 
Denkt ihr darüber nach, dass Sumpflandschaften platt gemacht
werden, damit Bauern etwas anbauen können, von der EU
gesponsored werden und ihr das Zeug bei Aldi für einen Appel
und ein Ei kaufen könnt? 
Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, was die Autobahnen, auf denen ihr
in den Urlaub fahrt für Schneißen in die Natur schlagen? Oder
welcher Flughafen ein Naturschutzgebiet zerstört? Welche letzen
grünen Flecken am Stadtrand zugeschüttet werden ohne auch
nur auf ein Tier oder eine Pflanze Rücksicht zu nehmen, damit
dort eine neue Wohnsiedlung hingepflanzt werden kann? Schon mal
geschaut, wie es um euch herum aussieht?
Monokultur! Kein fremder Grashalm macht sich in so einem 
Getreidefeld breit. Nichts! Nothing!  

Was dort geschieht ist qualitativ und quantitativ tausendmal 
schlimmer als wenn sich ein richtiger Naturliebhaber dagegen
wehrt und versucht, seinen Instinkten folgend, die Natur zurück 
in seine Umgebung zu holen. Ihr seid alle schnell da mit Paragraphen
ohne darüber nachzudenken, ob es gut oder schlecht ist für die
Natur. Natürlich dürfte man auch keine Planzen und Tiere *retten*
falls oben genannte Bauvorhaben eine intakte Naturlandschaft
platt walzen. Man darf ja nicht in die Natur eingreifen, denn man
könnte sich ja strafbar machen.

*Wenn das jeder machen würde*! Wer müsste da nicht lachen,
wenn man die geschätzen 80 Millionen Naturmuffel in Deutschland
sieht? Wer sollte das schon machen, außer Leute, die sich für
die Natur interessieren und sie lieben? Jeder Garten gibt unzähligen
Arten die letze Möglichkeit überhaupt noch zu existieren. __ Libellen,
Schmetterlinge, Amphibien. Ganze ehemals flächendeckende 
Populationen können nur noch durch vorhandene "Inseln" vorm
Aussterben bewahrt werden. Ausgerechnet die Gebiete, die die
ehemalige Flächendeckung durch Straßenbau, Uferbebauung und
-begradigung, Anbau und Viehhaltung und Wohnsiedlungen
zerstört haben. Und euer Gartenteich hilft dabei. Ja, auch deiner!


Ja ich weiß, nicht jedes biologische Rindvieh sollte in der Natur
rumwüten und das letzte was übrig ist auch noch platt machen.
Jedoch ist es ein Witz, so zu tun, als würde davon die Welt untergehen.
Naturtechnisch ist das schon längst geschehen in unserem Land. 
Und WIR ALLE unterstützen dies jeden Tag. Aber wir versuchen eben 
auch etwas zurück zu geben. Wer ein Naturliebhaber ist und sich
ein Pflänzchen mit Sachverstand in seinen Garten holt, muss nicht
unbedingt der Natur Schaden huinzufügen. Ganz im Gegenteil. 

Ich möchte einfach mal zu Denken anregen. An alle Paragraphenreiter. 

Ciao René


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Hallo Rene, 

die Frage war: Was darf man. 
Was man darf regeln Gesetze, 
die bestehen aus Paragraphen. 
Die Antwort kann also nur aus Gesetzen und Paragraphen bestehen. 
Das hat nichts mit meiner persönlichen Einstellung zu den 
Gesetzen zu tun und ist auch keine Paragraphenreiterei sondern einzig die korrekt 
beantwortete Frage. Mit dieser Antwort sage ich noch nicht einmal das ich das gut finde oder schlecht 
sondern nur wie es eben ist.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## rumble (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Hallo Wuzzel,

das ist eben der Trugschluss. Was man darf oder nicht, bestimmen das
Geld und eben populistisch, politische Ziele. 
Ein kleines Beispiel: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godorfer_Hafen

Wenn ich jetzt aufzählen sollte, wie oft in meinem Leben schon derartige
Vorhaben Natur vollends zerstört haben, könnte ich hier einen Roman
verfassen. Ich bin am Rande der Stadt groß geworden. Dort gab es Bäche
und Flüsse, die voll von __ Kröten, Molchen und Fröschen waren. __ Eidechsen
haben wir im Sommer laufend gefangen und Schmetterlinge gezählt, die
in massen über Wiesen geflogen sind, oder Heupferde, die so groß waren,
dass sie gar nicht in meine Hand gepasst haben.
Und heute? Tja, dort gibt es nix mehr. Und mit nix meine ich auch NIX!
Schnellstraßen führen durch ein riesiges Wohngebiet, mit Mauern links
und rechts, damits nicht so laut ist im 10. Stockwerk. Die Bäche sind weg,
fließen in Rohren unter den Straßen entlang und haben dort, wo sie zu
sehen sind, ein Steinbett. Wenn ich nur einen Moment drüber nachdenke,
so hätte ich am liebsten alles was es dort gab gerettet und irgendwo in
Sicherheit gebracht. Weil ich auf eben diese Paragraphen ein Häufchen
mache, wenn sie mir begegnen. Der Baggerfahrer, der mit der Planierraupe
tausende Tiere und Pflanzen platt gemacht hat, hat dies natürlich ganz
legitim getan.

Ich wollte dich auch nicht persönlich angreifen, sondern nur zeigen, dass
es nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß gibt. Ist mir schon klar, dass man hier im
Forum nicht sagen kann: "Heh, nimm dir Spaten und Bollerwagen und hol
dir was dir gefällt!"
Keine Sorge, hast alles richtig gemacht. Nur eben in schwarzweiß 
geantwortet. 

Schönen Sonntagmorgen noch.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur, aber welche darf man mitnehmen ?*

Moin Rene.... 

neeee... nicht so ganz schwarz weiß, und auch das Gesetz ist nicht mal schwarz weiß und lässt für Gerichte viel Spielraum was denn ein wichtiger Grund ist. 
Deine Betrachtungsweise ist mehr global philosophisch, meinen eher aus rechtlicher Sichtweise. 
Und in meinem letzten Satz habe ich doch eigentlich zum Ausdruck gebracht das es eben auch ein grau gibt. 
Ich kann Dir auch nicht unbedingt Recht geben, das immer nur das Geld entscheidet. 
Hier bei uns wurde durch Umweltschutzinitiativen über 40 Jahren der Lückenschluss der A33 (noch ca. 15 km Autobahn) verhindert. Unter Berufung auf eben dieses Naturschutzgesetz und entgegen einer großen Mehrheit, die diese Autobahn wollen. 
Letztendlich wird zwar jetzt doch gebaut, aber mit sauviel und sehr teuren Änderungen an der Strecke. 

Man darf meiner Meinung nach nie vergessen, das die Flächen von denen Pflanzen entnommenwerden größetenteils einen Besitzer haben, der diese Flächen für seinen Lebensunterhalt nutzt. Deswegen noch mals die Frage: Wer wäre denn damit einverstanden, wenn jemand bei Euch im Garten etwas ausgräbt ? 

Dazu kommt noch die Unwissenheit. Auch hier im Thread wurde ja bereits dokumentiert, das aus Unwissenheit bereits geschützte Pflanzen entnommen wurden. Wer soll das prüfen ? 
Bei unserer Bevölkerungsdichte ist das Gesetz sehr sinnvoll. 

In einigen weniger dicht besiedelten Ländern (z.B. Teilen Skandinaviens) gibt es ein sogenanntes Jedermannsrecht, dort darf jeder von den Früchten der Natur ernten, solange er keinen Schaden anrichtet, aber auch das ist oft z.B. Naturschutzgesetzen auch eingeschränkt. 

In meinen Augen macht es jedenfalls keinen Sinn, die Frage hier unter Hinweis auf die vielen Skandale und Korruptionen abzutun. 
Wer Pflanzen entnimmt tut dies in der Regel auf fremden Grund und Boden unt riskiert unter Umständen eine Ordnungswidrikeit oder eine Straftat. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

P.S. dies ist kein juristischer Rat, sondern meine persönliche Meinung und Auffassung


----------

